# Cognac?



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

maybe i am blind, but i did not see a thread for Cognac, so here it is haha.

Do you guys/girls even drink the stuff? if so what do you like?

I am partial to Remy VSOP+XO , courvoisier VSOP+XO and Delamain P+D.

now as much as i would love a bottle of Louis XIII 1700 dollars for a bottle just aint happening lol.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not real big on Cognac, or brandy for that matter, but when I do drink cognac its Courvoisier. I usually only drink it during the winter when I can sit around the fireplace or a fire pit in the back yard. I really prefer B&B or Drambuie in those situations though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I love Cognac. In general, I stay away from the big brands as they usually just make bare minimum of aging to qualify for what ever level be it XO, VSOP...

Try Pierre Ferrand or Tessoron for the money and you'll never go back to Remy.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I love Cognac. I general, I stay away from the big brands as they usually just make bare minimum of aging to qualify for what ever level be it XO, VSOP...
> 
> Try Pierre Ferrand or Tessoron for the money and you'll never go back to Remy.


:tpd:

I used to drink Hennessy and Courvoisier and thought I was a cognac fan, and then I tried a small label named Cognac Seguinot. It was not only cheaper, but made the big labels seem unpalatable.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Although I'm hardly anything but a cognac noob, I like Claude Chatelier VSOP on occasion.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure if you'll be able to find this at your local B&M, but it's a heck of a deal. This is 30 year old agardente which is from Portugal. Agardente is what's used in port to fortify it. Very Cognac like tasting, but also much different. I paid only $57.00 for this!

Yikes, I just bought this two weeks ago, did not realize how much is missing until I took this photo!

If you live in New England, Kappy's sells it, and it's imported from New Bedford.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I love Cognac. In general, I stay away from the big brands as they usually just make bare minimum of aging to qualify for what ever level be it XO, VSOP...
> 
> Try Pierre Ferrand or Tessoron for the money and you'll never go back to Remy.


I only like/love Hennessey XO. Do u guys have a cheaper version I can try or a place where I can get this product fairly cheap or better then $125.00?


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I have always looked for Asbach can't find it here in the states.
Dave


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I only like/love Hennessey XO. Do u guys have a cheaper version I can try or a place where I can get this product fairly cheap or better then $125.00?


mumble mumble mumble.. better then 125 mumble, here in toronto we have to pay over 200 thats why when we come down to the states we pick up bottles.. lol..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am partial to Remy VSOP.

My favorite is Louis 13th. My dad bought me a bottle a few years back and we enjoy a snifter every holiday...........almost time for a new bottle as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

r-ice said:


> mumble mumble mumble.. better then 125 mumble, here in toronto we have to pay over 200 thats why when we come down to the states we pick up bottles.. lol..


Every place near me cost me $170-$190 The net has it for $125 so thats where I tend to go. Give it a try.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

ha, thats definately given me some food for thought, i love cognac, so i will definately try to track down some of the more obscure names mentioned 

Thanks guys

James.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I am partial to Remy VSOP.QUOTE]
> 
> +1 I like Remy VSOP as well as any cognac.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone had the Hine Cigar Reserve Cognac?
Love the stuff... :dr


----------



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

*Germain-Robin California brandy*

This is made by the traditional method, by a distiller whose family has made the spirit in Cognac, France (where all Cognac must originate, of course) for 200 years. Competes with and surpasses $700 XO's according to some reviewers, named "Best Spirit in the World" by the Robb Report. Price? The XO is around $100, the VSOP level about $60. I've had it, and it indeed is tasty. It's a little hard to find (try BevMo).

http://www.germain-robin.com/

Having said that, my favorite Cognac at the XO level is Remy Martin, but for VSOP I prefer Courvoisier, and it can be had for under $25.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Germain-Robin California brandy*

You guys will laugh - I just picked up a bottle of Claude Chatelier VSOP today. $17


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Germain-Robin California brandy*



Fortunate_Son said:


> You guys will laugh - I just picked up a bottle of Claude Chatelier VSOP today. $17


:tpd: That's what I'm talkin' about...not expensive, but fairly tasty...nice pick up!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Kelt XO is a good one for those of you that gravitate to that general tier.

"RPB67" in my most humble opinion... try Remy's Excellence - it's name says what it is, pretty much. Not dirt cheap, but for the price in comparison, coupled with its taste... unless you are mesmerized and enchanted by glass... Excellence is likely to lead you to believe Louis is a conspiracy targeting people who flunked math (several times over).

Chateau Montifaud's XO is damn good for south of $100 as well. Also, perhaps considered common, I still think Martell's Cordon Bleu is a good pick as is the Delamain line.

All that said, as a _value_ conscious imbiber, am I the only one that leans more towards Armagnacs over Cognac in the brandy arena? For price and amount of flavor, (generally speaking, of course), I find this lesser talked about region / brandy to deliver more firmly than Cognac. I also enjoy a good Calvados - perhaps I'm just one of those guys that always pulls for the under-dog?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I too prefer vintage armagnacs over cognacs. Kelt XO was mentioned. IMHO this is one of the best deals on the market!
As far as paying $1700 for Louis, you can find it for about a grand if you look around.

Now for something really special, I love Hennesey's "Richard". But at 2k a bottle, it's a bit cost prohibitive.

Mid range, Hennesey's "Paradis" is good.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Chè said:


> Kelt XO is a good one for those of you that gravitate to that general tier.
> 
> "RPB67" in my most humble opinion... try Remy's Excellence - it's name says what it is, pretty much. Not dirt cheap, but for the price in comparison, coupled with its taste... unless you are mesmerized and enchanted by glass... Excellence is likely to lead you to believe Louis is a conspiracy targeting people who flunked math (several times over).
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to try armagnac, being single distilled i would love to sample a snifter of armagnac and cognac side by side to see how the tastes differ between the two, however i have never seen it here in adelaide.....

Internet shopping here i come i guess 

James


----------

